# Recommendations for VFD



## mws (Jan 11, 2015)

I finally bought a Brdgeport 1-1/2HP J head Mill.  I'll need a VFD or RPC to run it.  I'd like any opinions on what VFDs have been successfully used by those who've done this before.   From what I've read so far it looks like a Hitachi WJ200-22S is a good way to go.  But I thought I should ask first. Thanks. 

Mark S.


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 11, 2015)

Hatachi, Teco, Automation Direct, and many others have been used.  They all seem to work just fine.


----------



## DMS (Jan 12, 2015)

I have a Hitachi WJ200. Works well, and I like it quite a bit, but I will say that configuring the thing took a bit of studying.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 12, 2015)

I ran a mill and a lathe, each with 1 1/2 HP motors, on a Teco FM50 2 HP VFD. It worked very well for me.


----------



## countryguy (Jan 12, 2015)

Hitachi is seen as the 'upper end' on the hobby VFD lines from my experience on reading posts.  I used that on my Hobby Mill and then went to the lower end Haunyang type on Amazon for a BP grinder setup.  3HP for $125 if I recall. The WJ300 was about $400 w/ the mini remote and bezel kit / it.    Both work fine.   +1 as Jim D noted.  So many to choose from.  Remote Operator panal is something to consider as well w/ your decision possibly? 

Enjoy! 
CG


----------



## arvidj (Jan 13, 2015)

+1 for Hitachi. As noted, not the cheapest, but they seem to be pretty durable and in my case "idiot proof".


----------



## d4xycrq (Jan 13, 2015)

I have a TECO FM50, and a Hitachi.  The Hitachi almost was thrown across the room several times during programming.  The TECO was easier.  And cheaper.

Ray


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 13, 2015)

If you are not electronically inclined, TECO is the way to go. I have 2.

Randy


----------



## echesak (Jan 13, 2015)

There are a bunch of VFD's that should work.  Just be sure to use one with the proper current rating.  I typically go with a little larger VFD, rather than driving a smaller one at the max current.  I have a Teco/factorymation unit on my Series1 Bridgeport.  I also use Automation Direct VFD's on my Clausing lathe and Doall band saw.  

Eric


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 14, 2015)

I liked the ease of setting up my jnev series Teco. You might want to hunt down Dealers electric as they have great combo deals with a motor and a vfd. I got my combo for what I was going to have to pay for the vfd plus shipping. I now have a spare motor.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 14, 2015)

I would choose the Teco JNEV a sensorless vector drive rather than a Teco FM50, you will get better low speed performance.  The FM50 was one of the first affordable VFDs and they work well for single phase to 3 phase conversion but the newer sensorless vector drives (like the Teco JNEV) are better when you plan to take advantage of variable speed.  The Teco JNEV VFDs are only a few $ more than the FM50s.


----------



## mksj (Jan 14, 2015)

Like the Hitachi WJ200 series, you only need a WJ200-015SF (2 HP CT) about $250. The strength (lots of features) and weakness (challenge to set-up until you have done a few) is the programming, they have a very good reliability record.  On a mill, it is probably overkill, you would do just fine with about any sensorless vector VFD. Haven't used the TECO drives, but they are quite popular. I agree with the previous post for the JNEV,  their sensorless vector EV micro drives; JNEV-202-H1 230V single phase in to 3 phase 2 HP out ~$190. One reason to consider the TECO (name brand) over the generic VFD brands, is a manual that is well written and warranty support.

When you set-up the VFD, on a mill I would use either a remote VFD panel, or use a 3 wire commands with a forward/reverse switch and momentary start/stop switches. Stop button or power glitch kills the run command. On my mill, I use a VFD for the spindle, X and Z axis drives.


----------



## mws (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you all for your informed suggestions. This clearly narrows down my target choices. Recommendations (from sources I won't name) about derating and such seemed a little far fetched to my liking.  I am a retired EE so I'm not worried about setting up the Hitachi but it does seem to have way too many functions I'll never need.  I will look into the TECO JNEV. Better low speed performance on a motor not designed for PWM derived power sounds desirable. The mill hasn't arrived yet and I won't likely have it set up in the shop until spring.  Your input, as always, is much appreciated. 
As always, the comments on this board tend to infer wisdom from experience and less toward opinion.  A valuable trade in my estimation.  
Mark S.


----------



## sundownj (Jan 15, 2015)

mws said:


> As always, the comments on this board tend to infer wisdom from experience and less toward opinion.  A valuable trade in my estimation.
> Mark S.



Well Mark, I can't say that I fit into this category yet but I did want to put a word for the Automation Direct GS1 model VFD.  As a newbie, it did take me a while to set up the programming for the unit (and a little help from this forum).  I believe your cost for such a unit is around $134 and they offer free shipping and a great support staff.

My unit is a GS1-21PO to fit a 1 hp 240v input for the 3 phase output to my 1941 South Bend 13" lathe.  The only comparison I can make is the cost between it and the other models.  While the GS1 offers more features that I intend to use (as you noted in your comments about some units) I am very satisfied with its performance.

My recommendations would be log on the internet and read the specs of all the units mentioned in this post, comparing their features to what you think you will need, then shop price.  

Happy milling......................:makingdecision:


----------



## cathead (Jan 16, 2015)

A new install yesterday on the TECO FM 50 3hp on my Enco mill. 
It was easy to install and added a remote control right on the mill and
a fan in the enclosure.   I'm very happy with it.  My mill has a back gear so can run the motor at good speed and crawl along on  a big cutter or drill.  I will
invest in another Teco if the need arises.)


----------



## furpo (Jan 16, 2015)

+1 on the Teco JNEV
on my BP 1 1/2 Hp Ser I


----------

